# TetraMin Pro Crisps PROBLEM



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay guys I hope it is okay that I post this here, since it isn't really related to my guppies. My 3 pound Yorkshire Terrier Lila literally broke open the container by herself and ate some of the flakes. I think she could have eaten about one or two tablespoons of it. Is there anything in there that can harm her? Also, I shook the top layer of the flakes off, is it okay to still use this food since her face was like in the container?

Thanks so much!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. 

It's mostly fish and bread, so it's fine for the dog.

As for the fish, My cats drink out of my aquariums without any problems...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay thank you so much! I feel a lot better. My cat tries to do that too lol.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

My pitbull ate a LARGE can of tetra flakes and a whole can of Omega one veggie wafers. She is probably a little bigger than your yorkie at 45lbs, but I never noticed any problems with her. If I didn't have all of my foods in a sealed Tupperware now she would gladly eat all the fish food I have


----------

